# Dogma 2 frame assembly question.



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,
I just got my Dogma2 frame and noticed two small pink plastic tubes and was wondering what they are for? The top tube has already a white long plastic tube installed but the two pink ones come in a bag with all the other small stuff. By the way, should I use the supplied jagwire inline adjusters for the shifter cables? I think it would maybe make sense for the front derailleur, but the RD already has its own adjuster screw! 
I would appreciate a pointer in the right direction.
Thanks a lot and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## hambike (Sep 3, 2005)

If it is anything like the Dogma 60.1 I just built last weekend (and I assume it is), the pink plastic tubes mate with the two black cable stops and these are fitted to the two holes in the top tube so you can run the rear brake cable (without housing) through it. The plastic tube already inserted in the top tube is a guide that is removed AFTER you have a cable pulled through it. So you want to basically 1) size and cut the proper length of housing from the brifter lever to the front top tube hole, 2) feed the inner cable through the brifter, 3) feed the housing you just cut over the inner cable, 4) slide on the cable stop with the pink tube, 5) pull the inner cable through the plastic tube that is there, 6) size and cut the rear part of the brake cable housing, 7) slide off the plastic tube, 8) slide on the rear part you just sized and cut along with the second cable stop and pink tube, 9) mount to the rear brake. Make sense? I don't have any opinion on the jagwire inline adjusters - I've never used them.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

hambike said:


> If it is anything like the Dogma 60.1 I just built last weekend (and I assume it is), the pink plastic tubes mate with the two black cable stops and these are fitted to the two holes in the top tube so you can run the rear brake cable (without housing) through it. The plastic tube already inserted in the top tube is a guide that is removed AFTER you have a cable pulled through it. So you want to basically 1) size and cut the proper length of housing from the brifter lever to the front top tube hole, 2) feed the inner cable through the brifter, 3) feed the housing you just cut over the inner cable, 4) slide on the cable stop with the pink tube, 5) pull the inner cable through the plastic tube that is there, 6) size and cut the rear part of the brake cable housing, 7) slide off the plastic tube, 8) slide on the rear part you just sized and cut along with the second cable stop and pink tube, 9) mount to the rear brake. Make sense? I don't have any opinion on the jagwire inline adjusters - I've never used them.


Cheers for the explanation! I'm about to build my Kobh and wondered what they were for.
I sent you rep! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

hambike said:


> If it is anything like the Dogma 60.1 I just built last weekend (and I assume it is), the pink plastic tubes mate with the two black cable stops and these are fitted to the two holes in the top tube so you can run the rear brake cable (without housing) through it. The plastic tube already inserted in the top tube is a guide that is removed AFTER you have a cable pulled through it. So you want to basically 1) size and cut the proper length of housing from the brifter lever to the front top tube hole, 2) feed the inner cable through the brifter, 3) feed the housing you just cut over the inner cable, 4) slide on the cable stop with the pink tube, 5) pull the inner cable through the plastic tube that is there, 6) size and cut the rear part of the brake cable housing, 7) slide off the plastic tube, 8) slide on the rear part you just sized and cut along with the second cable stop and pink tube, 9) mount to the rear brake. Make sense? I don't have any opinion on the jagwire inline adjusters - I've never used them.


Thanks a lot for taking the time to reply the way you did :thumbsup:

I was told over the phone the pink tubes could be used but don't have to, by the bottom bracket area where the shifter cables are exiting the frame .
I did insert the tubes onto the two black cable stops and it did fit without any problems.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*For adjusting on bike*

The in-line adjusters are used after a wheel change in a race The rider can make a small adjustment while riding. A new rear wheel from a support vehicle may not fit exactly the indexing of the racers bike. That's my story and I'm stick'n to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## scottlytle (Apr 26, 2012)

*Dogma Bottom Bracket Cable Guide*

When you put together your Dogma, did it have a special cable guide that came with it for the underside of the BB? My frame has a square cutout that doesn't look like it'll accept a traditional bolt-on cable guide... Thanks-

-Scott


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, it came with a cable guide


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty you should take your bike back to the dealer if possible. It sounds like you are missing the BB guide.


----------



## scottlytle (Apr 26, 2012)

*Cable Guide*

Could I trouble one of you to please post a picture of the guide you frame came with? I have the Dogma2 and it looks like a square recess.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

-delete-


----------

